

NTP Sues Apple, Google, Others over Wireless Email Patents - st3fan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704075604575356830795911148.html

======
beedub
Urgh, Software patents make me rage. Patents in general make me rage - they
should be abolished.

As far as I'm aware, email uses protocols implemented strictly in software, so
it is technically feasible to send email over IP over Avian Carrier. With WiFi
or any mobile broadband systems, how are they any different in terms of
carrying packets that it should take a patentable process to send mail over
them? I don't get it.

------
Tamerlin
NTP has precedent on its side which means that it has a good chance of
winning, but it still seems fishy to me.

